# Rancilio Silvia - espresso only drips from machine..



## Knipp (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi guys,

I've been rebooting my Rancilio Silvia V1 of late, as it had some problems. Most are resolved but now I've encountered a new one; the espresso is not flowing, only dripping through. It starts with a tiny flow and after 5 seconds in, it stops providing espresso. The situation is as follows:

Last few days I've replaced the shower screen, group head gasket and the steam wand gaskets. Moreover, I've backflushed the machine. I then poured some espresso's and the flow was fine. 
Then, I descaled the machine and since then, I have the problem as described above. However, I do remember having this problem a few months ago also. So, I checked and cleaned the 3 way valve but it was pretty clean already so don't think its that. You can clearly hear the pump also when pouring espresso. The steam wand works fine, actually experiencing a lot of pressure when frothing milk. Moreover without coffee grind, water pours out easily through the group head. Water is coming out hot also. I've of course played around with the coarse and grams of the grind, but it is not that (tried settings that came close to V60 grind).

I feel its something with the pressure, however the pump seems to work. Maybe it is electronic? 
Hope someone can steer me in the right direction!

View attachment IMG_4298.mp4


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That doesn't tell us much, unfortunately, as it could be many things. What's the flow on the group head like? Videoing that might me more useful.

You should open the machine up and check out for leaks too.


----------



## Knipp (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi,

Thanks for responding. As described above, the flow on the group head is fine without grind being present, water pours out well!

I've checked for leakages, wasn't able to find one..


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Knipp said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for responding. As described above, the flow on the group head is fine without grind being present, water pours out well!
> I've checked for leakages, wasn't able to find one..


Which grinder, which beans and how old are they?

And you are saying that, prior to descaling, it was fine? Same beans, same grinder, same routine?

The only thing I can think of is if some scale has dislodged and obstructed somewhere.

Sorry can't be of much help.


----------

